# Nicorrete Targeting Vapors...



## RATZ (14/7/14)

Copy pasted from the G+ Vape community...



Don't' Vape. Quit for Good.
Do something incredible?
Here are the ingredients:
Propylene glycol
Anhydrous ethanol
Trometamol
Poloxamer 407
Glycerol
Sodium hydrogen carbonate
Levomenthol
Mint flavour
Cooling flavour
Sucralose
Acesulfame potassium
Hydrochloric acid
Purified water

http://www.medicines.org.uk/emc/medicine/24257/SPC/Nicorette+QuickMist+1mg+spray+mouthspray/


Seems like big pharma is getting woried

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/7/14)

Haha J&J don't even allow vaping on their premisis and discourage their staff from vaping as they make nicorette and reckon its bad for business.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/14)

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing

Hydrochloric acid ?
Wow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (14/7/14)

Silver said:


> Very interesting. Thanks for sharing
> 
> Hydrochloric acid ?
> Wow


Just like momma used to make!

All i see is "We have done nothing to help you quit for almost 100 years, now we have had to design new products for you to get addicted to, so we can have your constant business while maintaining the claims of safety and hiding behind the guise of decreasing nicotine dependence."

*Spit* Tobac is dead. Vaping is the future. You better start growing some thing else mr big tobac!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RATZ (14/7/14)

Problem is the big companies have the budget and "Credibility" to play on peoples ignorance. I have done a ton of reading around vaping and excluding dodgy juice or hardware, there is almost no hard science saying vaping is dangerous to you or bystanders.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (14/7/14)

Great update @RATZ, it is very interesting to see how big business is going to respond to the ecig industry and consumers.

In discussions with a doctor friend of mine yesterday she said she is quite interested to find out what studies there have been that speak of the physiological action of the ingredients on humans. We should probably start a dedicated thread for that.

BTW - I moved this in to the health matters subforum, I think it is important enough to be there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/14)

By the way I didn't see nicotine in that ingredient list.
I wonder if it does contain nicotine or if this is supposed to be a simulated nicotine effect?


----------



## RATZ (14/7/14)

Silver said:


> By the way I didn't see nicotine in that ingredient list.
> I wonder if it does contain nicotine or if this is supposed to be a simulated nicotine effect?


 
According to the site : "0.07 ml contains 1 mg nicotine, corresponding to 1 mg nicotine/spray dose."

@devdev , Has she read the report by Dr Igor Burstyn? Doesn't go into the actual effects of the ingredients, just states that contaminant levels from vaping fall well below what is considered hazardous.

attached for the benefit of others:-
(warning long,dry science stuff ahead)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## devdev (14/7/14)

RATZ said:


> According to the site : "0.07 ml contains 1 mg nicotine, corresponding to 1 mg nicotine/spray dose."
> 
> @devdev , Has she read the report by Dr Igor Burstyn? Doesn't go into the actual effects of the ingredients, just states that contaminant levels from vaping fall well below what is considered hazardous.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you @RATZ! This is an excellent place to start. At this stage I am assuming that she knows nothing on the subject. I will send this to her as starting material

Reactions: Like 1


----------

